# Savall recommendations



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I intend to buy some recordings by Savall with his Concert des Nations, but am not aware which dics are considered his best. What I already want to purchase:

- Rameau: L'Orchestre de Louis XV
- Vivaldi: La Viola da Gamba in Concerto
- Lully: L'Orchestre de Roi Soleil

So, any Savall recommendations?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

All of them, including those with Hesperion XX and XXI.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

So if I buy anything whatsoever I'll certainly have something of quality? I'm fine with that


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> So if I buy anything whatsoever I'll certainly have something of quality? I'm fine with that


Yep. Some of the Hesperion releases have more vocals than others, so if that's a downer you'll need to check. Savall is a man of exquisite judgement (much like myself that way).


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I only have his recording of Beethoven's 3rd symphony, but it is my favorite performance of that piece. Really opened my eyes towards appreciating it. It's one of my favorite symphonies now.

Here's a sample


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

His Brandenburg Concertos/Bach and Water Music/Royal Fireworks of Handel greatly revived my admiration of those often overplayed works.

I cannot recommend his Boccherini and Marin Marais discs highly enough.

I'm a huge fan of medieval and Middle-Eastern music... so I have nothing but praise for his _Istanbul, Armenian Spirit, Orient-Occident_, and _Jerusalem_ discs


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anything I might have said is pretty much said by the fellow TC folk above.

The man seems, to me, anyway, to have an unerringly perfect judgment as to any 'mixed' program, 'intelligent programming' in the very best sense of the phrase.

Any such recordings are a delight, the songs interspersed with dance numbers, long poetic narratives with music behind them. Each are wonderful.

To date, anything by him, and the earlier "Hesperion" ensembles, seems to be thought out by one with consummate good taste, the performances, solo or with assembled colleagues, are the highest level of consummate musicianship -- any and all of them, from the complete viol music of Marin Marais, to that tremendous 'Byzantium; assemblage, to Monteverdi... name it, it really is hard to go wrong.

There is a quality to each, wherein these 'old musics' sound stylistically 'correct' while sounding as fresh, contemporary and _vital_ as they must have been when new.

The only problem is if you buy one, you will probably want to purchase all the discography: that entire discography is near as comes to the phrase, 'an embarrassment of riches.'

Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had Istanbul, Boccherini, Concert Spiritual, and Marais' Pieces de Viol for a while. Good stuff all.

Today I downloaded The Forgotten Kingdom from 7digital at 320kbps for I think $12. 







A great bargain for a 3 cd set, but it would be a better bargain if they threw in the "booklet" as well. Looking forward to getting to know this.

I've also got my sights set on Mare Nostrum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

BPS said:


> I've had Istanbul, Boccherini, Concert Spiritual, and Marais' Pieces de Viol for a while. Good stuff all.
> 
> Today I downloaded The Forgotten Kingdom from 7digital at 320kbps for I think $12.
> View attachment 22214
> ...


I have Mare Nostrum and can highly recommend it. I, too, have never been disappointed by Savall. If you don't have it, I highly recommend Istanbul. My favorites by him are his Bach, especially the Art of Fugue and Musikalische Opfer.


----------

